# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty TNHH Dịch vụ và Thương mại Việt Nam Nhật Bản

## danghung

*Địa chỉ* : P1207 - B11A - Nam Trung Yên - Trung Hòa - Cầu Giấy
*Thành phố* : Hà Nội
*Số điện thoại* : (+84-4) 6674 5096
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Quốc Tế

*Giới Thiệu Công Ty*

Tour100 là bộ phận du lịch Outbound của Công ty TNHH Dịch vụ và Thương mại Việt Nam – Nhật Bản (VJSC co., ltd). Với slogan “Đến Nhật Bản trước cả mặt trời”, Đội ngũ Tour100 cam kết luôn luôn nỗ lực để mang đến cho quý khách chất lượng dịch vụ du lịch cao nhất và sự trải nghiệm tuyệt vời nhất tại đất nước mặt trời mọc, xứ sở Hoa anh đào! Các dịch vụ của Tour100: * Chương trình du lịch trọn gói đặc trưng của TOUR 100 * Chương trình du lịch theo yêu cầu cho cá nhân và đoàn thể * Các dịch vụ hỗ trợ thương mại, tham quan, công tác tại Nhật Bản * Vé máy bay quốc tế * Đặt phòng khách sạn * Chương trình du lịch kết hợp cùng đối tác khác

----------


## hyaku

Sửa lại giùm mình được không?
Công ty Du lịch Nhật Bản => Công ty TNHH Dịch vụ và Thương mại Việt Nam Nhật Bản
Địa chỉ : P1207 - B11A - Nam Trung Yên - Trung Hòa - Cầu Giấy
=> Địa chỉ : Số 10/389 - Hoàng Quốc Việt - Cầu Giấy
Đề nghị cho biết báo giá quảng cáo nhé
Tks

----------

